# Shoes covered in rhinestones



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

How r shoes that r covered in size 10-12 rhinestones made? Does a machine apply the rhinestones? Do they all have to be done by hand? Is there an easier way to do it?


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

kc6789 said:


> How r shoes that r covered in size 10-12 rhinestones made? Does a machine apply the rhinestones? Do they all have to be done by hand? Is there an easier way to do it?


We make rhinestone transfers, whenever possible, so that we can place all the stones at the same time.

Brian


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

There are a couple ways... By hand With glue or with. A wand ... cheap way with a kandy kane device from craft store or a vacuum device like Glitz-up or an ultrsound unit.


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

My Shirt Connect said:


> We make rhinestone transfers, whenever possible, so that we can place all the stones at the same time.
> 
> Brian


How do u make it to the shape of the shoe tho?


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

kc6789 said:


> How do u make it to the shape of the shoe tho?


There are a couple different ways you can do this. One way would be to make the first shoe by hand. Then take your blank hotfix tape and cut out a piece that matches the area that is covered in rhinestones. You might need to to cut more than one piece of hotfix tape to get the entire area covered. Once you do this you can lay the hotfix tape flat again to see what shape the transfer(s) needs to be made into.

We've done this for hats also where the transfer travels from the bill to the front and then to the top of the hat. It ends up being 3 templates, three transfers and three presses but the result is a smooth transition across the various curves of the surface.

Brian


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

The majority of the Rhinestones i affix to shoes, for sure to heels shoes and boots, are set by hand,, so I can follow the curve of the heels, or shoes,, 

I do the 2 ways Charles suggested with a hand tool and also with setting them with glue,and flatback stones., 

The materials That we set them on is much different than fabric, so i have found the glue stays the best,, 

Rhinestones platforms and heels on shoes and boots are all over the fashion runway,, 

And dont forget the Rhinestuds too... 

MMM


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Lol you are all yellow now.:d


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

yep, now green,,, rodney just told me, i get to change my shirt,, and boy was i ready,, that old black one needed to get washed been wearing it for a few years now,, ewwweeeeeeeeew lol


----------

